# Catless pipe on ebay



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone scene / used one of these?









DOWNPIPE CRUZE TRACKER 1.4 TURBO 3,0" ( FOR GM ) - CLICK ESCAP-THS BRAZIL | eBay


Our products are present in all big world markets, specially the United States, Germany and Israel ! Chevy CRUZE. - The downpipe is a combined system between exhaust system and gases flow. Made in Brazil - Values in USD or local currency.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LMAO did you read any of the description >>>?????


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Is does not look like the correct shape either. It says 1.4 but I wonder if it is for the 1.6


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Description mentions 2016+ for the 1.4, so this is most likely Gen2


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> Description mentions 2016+ for the 1.4, so this is most likely Gen2


All I found was : *Turbo Engine 1.4 - Since 2016/... * 

I did not see the 2016+, but I may be blind. So anyways you are still probably correct, as English is more than likely not their first language, they probably meant "From 2016...", and not "Since 2016..."


----------

